# gOod mOrn1n Br1st0l...



## fizzerbird (May 28, 2008)

...the earth says helloo,
you twinkle above us, we twinkle below
good morning Bristol, you lead us along
my love and me as we sing our
early morning singing song

"gliddy glub gloopy nibby nabby noopy
la la la - lo lo..."

sorry


----------



## Hocus Eye. (May 28, 2008)

Is that your toast I can smell burning over here in the home counties?


----------



## fizzerbird (May 28, 2008)

Shit! Yeah, cheers!



*scarpers singing...*

"sabba sibbi sabba nooby aba naba
lee lee - lo lo
tooby ooby wala
nooby aba naba..."


----------



## kalidarkone (May 28, 2008)

Morning


----------



## Yetman (May 28, 2008)

Moarning moi luvverls now wheres that lush fizzurrbuurrd to?


----------



## onenameshelley (May 28, 2008)

half term???

Fizzzzer are you on the ceiling per chance????  

Welll hola Bristol back atcha x x x


----------



## hermitical (May 28, 2008)

I got fucking soaked at work this morning, good job I like the rain...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (May 28, 2008)

Hola fizzer xxxx


----------



## onenameshelley (May 28, 2008)

*wonders where fizzer has gone*

Fizzzzler where is you?? Is bumscare gonna come home and find you in a shoe box with a snow globe again???


----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2008)

Yes it is half term...not that I have all the school hols off mind you, as I work most of them...but this one yes!

Bombscare paid for me to spend a day at a spa yesterday, hence me getting up in chipper mood 

Twas bloody fabulous dahlink, sat in a hot tub outside in the rain...even braved the ice-cold plunge pool after the barrel sauna! 
Amongst other usual spa facilities indoors, they also have a relax/sleep room (those of you have that been following my hrt withdrawal antics will know I've been having terrible time not sleeping) in the room there is a tree with little cushioned areas branching off...I went to the top of the tree and slept in my nest for a couple of hours in the afternoon...I want a tree bed!!!

Bombscare even crawled through rush hour traffic to pick me up in the late afternoon, when i'd had enough, bought me a take away and late in the evening went out and bought me chocolate coz I was fancying it...I loves him 

Anyway...it's magically misty in Bristol this morning and I've seen at least 8 tits in one go on my feeder in the garden


----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2008)

oooh ohhhh I just saw a Jay! 

Bit early, i don't normally see it until July?


----------



## Strumpet (May 29, 2008)

Yoohoooooooo! *waves*

That day sounds lovely! Bombscare is a darling for treating ya  Glad you enjoyed Fizz!

Will be pming you soon....pick ya brains n stuff  

SUN'S OUT!!


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> oooh ohhhh I just saw a Jay!
> 
> Bit early, i don't normally see it until July?



that's climate change for you eh


----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Yoohoooooooo! *waves*
> 
> That day sounds lovely! Bombscare is a darling for treating ya  Glad you enjoyed Fizz!
> 
> ...



Better get in quick then hon, coz the old grey matter is getting old and grey


----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2008)

JTG said:


> that's climate change for you eh



spose tis.

Oi, did ya get my pressy? i left it at yours Tuesday, you were at work or somewhere but not at home


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2008)

were they white and rubbery?

if so, yes I did


----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2008)

JTG said:


> were they white and rubbery?
> 
> if so, yes I did



Dems da ones.

So in theory I should be free of emergency phone calls to replenish your supply...well for the near future any rate 

Erm wasn't too sure about the size...11inches that big enough?


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2008)

I'm just surprised I managed to make the call considering the state I was in


----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Moarning moi luvverls now wheres that lush fizzurrbuurrd to?



Just remembered...Bombscare asked me why I kept adding 'to' at the end sentences when asking the whereabouts of things.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2008)

JTG said:


> I'm just surprised I managed to make the call considering the state I was in



So am I! infact, you made more sense with your request than you do in normal exchange of dialogue


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2008)

strong acid ftw!

maybe I should do it at work as well then


----------



## Yetman (May 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Just remembered...Bombscare asked me why I kept adding 'to' at the end sentences when asking the whereabouts of things.



Its weird, most dialect shorten words or remove certain letters when pronouncing them - people in the south west ADD letters and make sentences longer than they have to be?! Whats all that about?

Oi loikes laarrgaal oi doos! Now, wheres moi point to??


----------



## onenameshelley (May 29, 2008)

fizzerbird said:


> Yes it is half term...not that I have all the school hols off mind you, as I work most of them...but this one yes!
> 
> Bombscare paid for me to spend a day at a spa yesterday, hence me getting up in chipper mood
> 
> ...



ahhh yaaaay fiz that sounds ace, apart from teh barrel sauna, they dont actually put you in a barrel do they?  i SOOO want a tree bed too now. 

Glad you had a wicked day.


----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2008)

onenameshelley said:


> ahhh yaaaay fiz that sounds ace, apart from teh barrel sauna, they dont actually put you in a barrel do they?  i SOOO want a tree bed too now.
> 
> Glad you had a wicked day.



Tree beds are brilliant...I plumped up my nest with scatter cushions, felt very primal...going up and down the tree fetching cushions to line my nest 

The barrel sauna is a huge barrel made of cedar wood, stuck amongst some trees and plants with an ice-cold plunge pool to jump in after...all al fresco 

like this


----------



## kalidarkone (May 29, 2008)

Then get in the hot tub after and tingle all over When I have done what I need to do that is where I am headed....


----------



## fizzerbird (May 29, 2008)

kalidarkone said:


> Then get in the hot tub after and tingle all over When I have done what I need to do that is where I am headed....



Exactly


----------



## fizzerbird (May 30, 2008)

*Anyway...*

good mornin', good mornin'!
Sunbeams will soon smile through,

Good Mornin', good mornin' to you!






 x


----------

